# Help me in choosing suitabe branch for engineering



## Runjesh (Jul 27, 2013)

hello everyone,

i am really confused in between computer science and information  technology.let me tell you about my qualification i am having certificate in CEH(Certified ethical hacking),CHNA(Computer Hardware & Networking Administration),learned website designing too and know every basic thing about all comman programming languages .

also i read about India's New Cyber Security Policy will that bring more jobs ?


India launches policy to secure cyber space | Business Standard


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 27, 2013)

Go for CSE, much better than IT..
I believe IT isnt even a core subject


----------



## Runjesh (Jul 27, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Go for CSE, much better than IT..
> I believe IT isnt even a core subject



But One Advisor  Told Me This

IT is more general--you would be exposed to networking, system administration, and programming/databases. CS is usually just programming and a lot of math.


----------



## mitraark (Jul 27, 2013)

Go for CSE. IT is almost same subjects in 8 sems, but CSE people get preferences as they tend to have better rank and are also eligible in a few places where IT isn't allowed.

Core/Non Core isn't really a classification which concern recruiters. They take according to your dept./specialization. 

Although IT in a better college should be preferred over CSE in a not so good college.


----------



## Runjesh (Jul 27, 2013)

mitraark said:


> Go for CSE. IT is almost same subjects in 8 sems, but CSE people get preferences as they tend to have better rank and are also eligible in a few places where IT isn't allowed.
> 
> Core/Non Core isn't really a classification which concern recruiters. They take according to your dept./specialization.
> 
> Although IT in a better college should be preferred over CSE in a not so good college.



Well Thanks But i am not interested in programming ? so i should go for CSE or IT ?


----------



## Vignesh B (Jul 27, 2013)

^^ You'll have to go through programming whether it is CSE or IT.
Both of them are mostly similar except that in IT you would need to study some management stuff too. 
For your second question mitraark has already answered. If you're getting IT in a college which is much better than the college where you can get CSE, then go for IT, otherwise stick to CSE.


----------



## krishnalimishra (Jun 18, 2016)

Mine was CSE and now there are lots of IT firms and plenty of opportunities. So go for Computer Science and Engg.


----------

